# To buy or to lease or to rent (a car)



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,
My husband and I are not sure how to go about getting a car. We need a 7 seater as a minimum ideally paying no more than Rm 2,000 p/m.
Any ideas?


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

mamilli said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I are not sure how to go about getting a car. We need a 7 seater as a minimum ideally paying no more than Rm 2,000 p/m.
> Any ideas?


In a car purchase, buyer pays a down payment with a loan from a bank or credit company on the balance (depends on eligibility) either new or used model. I've seen 6 seater or 12 seater models and modified 8 seaters so your choice is available- just call car lots and salesrooms for their recommendations or search ads in newspapers when you arrive. 

You must be overwhelmed by so many changes in a new adventure- but take a deep breathe and take a step at a time- eventually you and family WILL feel at home- away from home!

Smile-Malaysia awaits you!


----------

